
The idea that all things are conscious is gaining academic credibility - nikbackm
https://qz.com/1184574/the-idea-that-everything-from-spoons-to-stones-are-conscious-is-gaining-academic-credibility/
======
fermienrico
I thought Quartz did better articles.

>> It’s very hard to get consciousness out of non-consciousness,” says
Chalmers. “Physics is just structure. It can explain biology, but there’s a
gap: Consciousness.”

It’s completely and utterly unproductive to discuss a phenomenon that no one
has a good definition. When the problem statement is vague, how can you engage
in a scientific endeavor?

This whole article sounds like I took a trip down to the nearby Psychic
reader.

~~~
paulddraper
You're right. If we could define consciousness more exactly, we would
necessarily know a lot more about it.

That doesn't mean it doesn't exist or can't be investigated though.

~~~
Chris2048
Then why don't we also investigate chakra, god, the jabberwocky.. etc.

~~~
paulddraper
We do.

~~~
Chris2048
A scientific investigation of the jabberwocky?

------
pontifier
Wow... I had this same thought... While stoned and drunk out of my mind in
Amsterdam...

It all boils down to information, information storage, and information
processing. Draw a closed surface around any region of space. Information
enters the bounded region in the form of light, fields, pressure waves,
particles, potentials, etc... This information bounces around a bit, interacts
with the matter and stored information within, and eventually, some
information leaves.

Happens with empty space, a rock, a person, anything. Who is to say that this
process has any more meaning when a brain is involved...

